# Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!



## Poliboy82 (28. September 2004)

Hi Leute!
Mein Kumpel und ich wollen demnächst mal gezielt auf Dorsch raus!
Wo hat man die größten Chancen ein wirklich großen Dorsch zu fangen? Ostsee? In einem der Fjorde in Norwegen? Kann mir jemand einen guten Tipp geben?

Würde mich über eine gute Information sehr freuen!! #6 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Also in der Ostsee mal einen Dickdorsch außerhalb der Winterlaichsaison zu fangen ist eher selten! Fahr lieber nach Norge, da hast Du bessere Aussichten. Aber nur mal einen kleinen Tipp: Es gibt nicht viele Anhänger hier von Dickdorschen....... Viel Glück auf Deiner Tour.


----------



## ralle (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Hier gibts Dickdorsch !!

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33824


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Hi! 
Man das ist genau das was ich wollte! Bist du schonmal da oben gewesen?
Denke das das ein sehr teurer Angelurlaub ist oder?


----------



## Poliboy82 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Ist das Nordnorge? Das ist ja ganz oben von Norwegen oder? Bist du schonmal da gewesen? Was kostet so ein Angelurlaub wohl ca.?


----------



## ralle (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Teil 2

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33879


Setze dich doch mal mit Andree Hörmann in Verbindung !  Der kann dir Tipps geben.


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

also das mit den dickdorschen in der ostsee ist eigentlich nicht so schwer.
im gegensatz zu dem durchschnitt aus norwegen allerdings nicht ganz zu vergleichen.
hier müsstest du nur diverse wracks abfahren, dann fängst du auch große von 70 cm-115 cm.


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Genau Agalatze!

Oder du bist zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle. Siehe auch 04.09. auf der Langeland 1, 11 KG-Sommerdorsch ist doch nicht schlecht?

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

das ist mal ein ordentlicher sommerdorsch würde ich sagen. dafür dass er vom kutter kommt ist das echt super !!!
hattest du den drauf ?


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

@ Agalatze

Schön wärs gewesen. "Durfte" zukucken. Aber ich hatte auch einen schönen mit 85 cm und gut 4 KG. Dazu kamen noch 9 weitere, 6 davon mit über 60 cm. Der mit dem Großen hatte nur noch einen, den ich lieber im Wasser gesehen hätte.#q
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

naja sowas ist trotzdem schön anzusehen auch wenn der fisch lieber am eigenen haken hängt. ist doch ein super ergebnis gewesen bei dir. petri heil !
sag mal bist du am 14.10 eigentlich auch dabei ?
da ist doch unser meeresangler stammtisch !


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

@ Agalatze

Du bist doch ne Nase, du hast doch selber schon was dazu gesagt, dass ich kommen will. Einmal unter Brandungsangeln und einmal unter Kuttertour am 30.09. von marcel. Wenn also nichts Unvorhergesehenes passiert, bin ich gegen 19:00 Uhr - 19:30 Uhr im Haitabu. Hast du mal die genaue Anschrift von dem Laden? Und wollen wir das nicht nochmal als Thema hier bei Boot und Kutter aufnehmen? Könnte nur sein, dass dann das Haitabu in Boardie Hand ist?
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Zu den Dorschen vom 04.09. ist noch zu sagen, die gingen alle nur auf Jig. Auch der Große auf einen schwarzen mit gelben Kopf. Meine alle auf schwarz/ rot
Torskfisk


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

oh man sorry !!!
manchmal vergesse ich sogar meinen kopf 
ich glaube der laden wird sowieso in fester hand sein. bei sovielen anglern
die was zu erzählen haben, da laufen die anderen schon freiwillig raus.
von den jigs bin ich übrigens auch überzeugt. ich angel auch so gut wie garnicht mit pilkern. bringt mehr erfolg mit den jigs.
die anschrift stelle ich nachher nochmal ins board. aus dem kopf weiss ich jetzt nicht wie die straße heisst.


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

@ Agalatze
Ist doch nicht schlimm, kann schon mal passieren, in deinem Alter, Hö Hö.  
Hauptsache du vergisst das mit der Straße nicht und den Termin am 14.10.
Ach so und morgen natürlich ein dickes Petri Heil für eure Tour
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Steckerlfisch (29. September 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*



			
				Poliboy82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Nordnorge? Das ist ja ganz oben von Norwegen oder? Bist du schonmal da gewesen? Was kostet so ein Angelurlaub wohl ca.?



Also, wir waren dieses Jahr für ein paar Tage auf den Lofoten. Haben in Kabelvag im Lofoten Rorbu FerieCenter (siehe http://www.lofoten-rorbuferie.no/index_de.htm) gewohnt. Um uns herum nur verrückte Angler. Bin auch mit dem Angelguide Nigel mal mit rausgefahren. In 4 Stunden zu zweit 200 kg Fisch, Seelachs und Dorsch. Seelachse bis 10 kg, Dorsche bis 13 kg...und das aus 100 m Tiefe, direkt vor Svolvaer. 
Hier ein paar Bilder:







 Ganz schön zu kämpfen, bei dem Gewicht!






Eine Hochseetour mit dem 8-fach Europameister im Hochseeangeln, Nigel Hearn! 






 Der Fang! 4 Fischkisten voll! Etwa 200 kg Fisch, 100 kg Filet ...






Gleich abends! "Merluzzo italiano", Seelachs auf Zucchini/Tomate, mit Pestohaube, gratiniert im Ofen... hmmm, war das lecker!

Gruss Der Steckerlfisch ... der sich schon mal die Flugpreise rausguckt (M-Oslo-Bodö, Fähre Bodö-Svolvaer, Transfer > Kabelvag); Angel kann man da leihen, 25 kg Fischschachtel auch von da mit nehmen ...


----------



## inselkönig (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dickdorsch !!!!!!!!!*

Hey,
komme gerade aus dem Herbsturlaub aus Dänemark zurück, Hanstholmer Gegend, Hatte 6 Ausfahrten mit der Bonito und der Gule reef gebucht. Wegen Starkwind sind leider 5 Ausfahrten ausgefallen  :v (Geld gab es ohne Probleme vor Ort zurück). Eine Ausfahrt hat geklappt. Der größte Dorsch wog genau 24,0 kg, leider nicht meiner. Dafür habe ich zur gleichen Zeit in 90 Meter Tiefe einen ca. 60 cm langen Dorsch quer gehakt, der Drill war auch nicht leichter als bei den 24 kg-Fisch. Man kann halt nicht immer gewinnen. #q 
Im Jahr davor war mein größter Dorsch ein 22 kg Fisch und viele über 10 kg(4 Ausfahrten im September).
Von den kleinen Booten werden richtig schöne Fische gefangen, in Deutschland wird darüber aber nicht viel berichtet. Die Boote sind eh schon recht früh ausgebucht.
Petri von der Insel


----------

